
Python Release 3.8.0 - edward
https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-380/
======
gus_massa
reposted later, currently in the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21252784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21252784)
,

